# Is a 1/2" Tenon length too small?



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm making a hall table, legs are 1-7/8" square. The plans call for a apron 5-1/2" wide. 1/4" thick tenon, 1/2" long. Does this seem adequate? I already have the front made, so i guess if it is I'd have to re-make it.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

If I were making a similar piece, I would make the tenons 3/8" thick and as long as possible with a 45 degree on the ends of them to get the maximum glue surface and probably about 3" wide. Rather than remaking the apron, could you increase the length of the tenons by shortening the length between the tenons on the existing piece. This would bring the legs a little closer together (maybe 2"), but you could keep the top the same length so you would get the size you want. I apologize if I haven't explained this clearly.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

In many operations short tenons are common refereed to as stub tenons. Depending on the tables length and size they may be fine. If unsure you can always make the table a little narrower and shorter as Art suggested by cutting the tenons a little longer.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Considering that we are talking about a hall table and not a heavy weight bearing piece such as an entertainment center, I think the 1/2" tenon length is fine.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

1/2" x 1/4" is a little light but then again it depends on how good the fit is. If perfectly fit and perfectly glued then in the end there's not a whole lot of stress here and it will probably outlast your burial by quite some many years.
gene


----------

